# Col Geoff Parker killed in VBIED attack Kabul, 18 May 10



## jollyjacktar (18 May 2010)

Shared with the usual disclaimers.  It guts me to see this.  Deepest condolences to all the familes, comrades of the fallen.  Speedy recovery to the wounded.  

Canadian Forces member killed in Kabul bombing
NATO service members, Afghan civilians also die in attack
Last Updated: Tuesday, May 18, 2010 | 8:48 AM ET Comments17Recommend11CBC News 
An Afghan policeman keeps watch at the site of a suicide car bomb attack in Kabul on Tuesday. (Ahmad Masood/Reuters) 
Six NATO service members, including one Canadian, were among the 18 people killed Tuesday in a suicide car bombing in Kabul, officials say.

A public affairs officer confirmed that one Canadian Forces member was killed.

U.S. forces spokesman Col. Wayne Shanks earlier confirmed that five of the dead were American.

"I strongly condemn the suicide attack today in Kabul, which has led to the death of Afghan civilians and ISAF soldiers, and injuries to many more Afghans," NATO Secretary General Anders Fogh Rasmussen said in a statement.

The Taliban has claimed responsibility for the blasts, which happened in a west Kabul neighbourhood near an army recruitment centre and many government buildings.

At least 12 Afghan civilians were killed and 47 people were injured in the attack, which struck NATO vehicles, a bus and a number of private cars.

"It was morning rush hour, the street packed with traffic, the sidewalk crowded with pedestrians," journalist Tom Popyk said, noting that American troops moved into the area after the blast to assist with rescue efforts.

NATO convoy target: Taliban
Taliban spokesman Zabiullah Mujahid told The Associated Press in a phone call from an undisclosed location that the bomber was a man from Kabul and his car was packed with 750 kilograms of explosives. The target of the attack was the foreign convoy, he said.

President Hamid Karzai condemned the attack, saying women and children were among the victims.

It's the first major attack on Kabul since February, when suicide bombers struck two hotels, killing more than a dozen people.



Read more: http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2010/05/18/kabul-afghan-blast.html#ixzz0oHkbTazf


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 May 2010)

My condolences.


----------



## krustyrl (18 May 2010)

Sadly,  this happened again.   RIP to the fallen, your duty is done.  Condolences to the family at this time. 
I will yet again pay my repects along RCAF Rd  on the Highway of Heroes.


----------



## kkramar (18 May 2010)

Sad news, but we owe a lot to the brave soldier.


----------



## TFLY (18 May 2010)

The Highway of Heros...indeed.  Here is the song posted on a few threads here.  Be prepared to cry...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrkgV5bl7kQ&playnext_from=TL&videos=9iQb6Kx5EYA

Sending love and condolences to the family, Friends, team mates and all of you reading this!  

 :yellow:  :yellow:  :yellow:  :yellow:  :yellow:  :yellow:  :yellow:  :yellow:  :yellow:  :yellow:  :yellow:  :yellow:  :yellow:


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 May 2010)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the latest fallen


----------



## mariomike (18 May 2010)

My sincere condolences.


----------



## tech2002 (18 May 2010)

RIP


----------



## ModlrMike (18 May 2010)

RIP   :yellow:


----------



## gaspasser (18 May 2010)

My Sincere condolances to the Family, Friends and Unit of this yet to be named Soldier.    
Your Sacrifice will not be Forgotten   :yellow:


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 May 2010)

This from the Canadian PRess:


> A Taliban suicide bomber in a car packed with explosives struck a NATO convoy in Kabul on Tuesday, killing a member of the Canadian Forces and five American troops, officials said.
> 
> Twelve Afghan civilians also died, many of them on a public bus in rush-hour traffic.
> 
> ...



More from the Associated Press, BBC, AFP and CNN.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 May 2010)

Oh Crap.
A very good friend of mine just got to Kabul about 7 weeks ago.


speechless.


(I'm in London, UK right now, and I have just seen this on here.)  If the names get posted, PLEASE send me a PM straight away.

Thanks


Techno


----------



## Edward Campbell (18 May 2010)

This from the CBC:

"A Canadian colonel — the highest-ranking Canadian Forces member to die in Afghanistan — was among 18 people killed Tuesday in a suicide car bombing in Kabul.

The dead Canadian was identified as Col. Geoff Parker, 42, of the Royal Canadian Regiment.

Parker was born and raised in Oakville, Ont. A 1990 graduate of the University of Western Ontario, Parker was married with two young sons, according to his military biography.

U.S. forces spokesman Col. Wayne Shanks earlier confirmed that five of the dead were American."



Edit: typo


----------



## paffomaybe (18 May 2010)

RIP Sir.   

http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=3041858

KANDAHAR AIRFIELD, Afghanistan - A soldier killed in a suicide bombing in Kabul on Tuesday is the highest ranking Canadian to die in Afghanistan since Ottawa first committed troops in 2002.

Col. Jeff Parker of the Royal Canadian Regiment was traveling in a convoy of three SUVs with U.S. troops when a suicide bomber driving a mini-van with nearly a ton of explosives packed inside swerved into them. Five American soldiers also died in the attack that killed the 42-year-old infantry officer, who was on a "recce" visit to Kabul before taking up an assignment there.

Col. Parker was from Oakville, Ont.

At least 12 Afghan civilians were also killed in the same suicide attack, which occurred a few hundred metres from Canada's old base on the outskirts of the city. The area, which Canadian troops left four years ago, when Ottawa switched its focus to Kandahar, is home to several Afghan army units and a U.S. training facility.

The Taliban have claimed credit for the attack, which was the deadliest in some time in the Afghan capital since September 2009, when six Italian soldiers were killed by a car bomb.

The Taliban spokesman told Reuters the Islamists had used a van packed with 750 kilograms of explosives.

Several hundred Canadian soldiers serve in Kabul, mostly in staff jobs with the various NATO commands in the city.

The bombing by a driver at the wheel of a minivan comes as NATO forces begin shaping operations for a major summer offensive in the southern province of Kandahar. That operation is expected to involve several thousand Canadian troops.

The latest fatality brings to 145 the number of Canadians soldiers who have died in Afghanistan since 2002.

"This will not deter us from our mission of securing a better future for this country," NATO spokesman Brig.-Gen. Josef Blotz said in a statement.

The interior ministry said 47 civilians were wounded. Most of the casualties were people waiting for a bus on the busy road near an army base, a government ministry and the parliament.

Kabul's Estiqlal hospital was overwhelmed with wounded people, including children, with their heads, legs and hands covered in blood. Some moaned in pain.

"The blast knocked me down, although I wasn't very near the explosion but I saw a van exploded and there was blood and bodies everywhere," said a teenager named Mustafa, whose head was wrapped in a blood-stained bandage.

Police cordoned off the road near Darulaman palace, a derelict building that once housed Afghanistan's royal family, state television showed.

Afghan troops were collecting evidence and debris from the blast site.

Another survivor, government worker Noor Mohammad, was waiting for a bus when the bomber detonated his vehicle.

"A van driving very fast approached the convoy of foreigners and a huge blast went off . . . I didn't know I was hurt, the explosion deafened my ears and I had a blackout," Mohammad, who suffered shrapnel wounds to his legs, said from his hospital bed.

President Hamid Karzai was holding a news conference at the time of the blast, following a trip to Washington where he met U.S. President Barack Obama to discuss strained ties between the two countries amid a rising insurgency and civilian casualties.

"I condemn this attack on strongest terms and hope that Afghanistan one day gets rid of this," Mr. Karzai said.

In the southeast, Afghan police shot dead a would-be suicide bomber who tried to attack a government building in Paktia province close to the Pakistani border, police said.

The bomber's explosives were detonated by the shooting, killing one policeman and wounding another.

Read more: http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=3041858#ixzz0oIdEUhmy


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 May 2010)

.... which has an embed at KAF:


> Canada suffered its highest-ranking casualty of the war in Afghanistan in Tuesday’s massive morning suicide attack in Kabul, the military has confirmed.
> 
> Col. Geoff Parker, 42, born and raised in Oakville, Ont., was among at least 18 people killed, including five U.S. soldiers, when a Taliban suicide car bomb targeted a NATO convoy in Kabul during the morning rush-hour.
> 
> ...



More here.







_- edited to add photo -_


----------



## Edward Campbell (18 May 2010)

LCol Geoff Parker:


----------



## Old Sweat (18 May 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Oh Crap.
> A very good friend of mine just got to Kabul about 7 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone done this?


----------



## armyvern (18 May 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Has anyone done this?



I did.

Vern


----------



## TFLY (18 May 2010)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> LCol Geoff Parker:



So did I.   :yellow:

TFLY


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 May 2010)

*One Canadian Forces member killed by suicide bomber*
CEFCOM NR – 10.009 - May 18, 2010
News release link

OTTAWA — One Canadian Forces member travelling in a NATO convoy was killed after an insurgent detonated a vehicle borne improvised explosive device between the convoy of vehicles in Kabul at approximately 8 a.m. local Afghanistan time on 18 May 2010.

Killed in action was Colonel Geoff Parker from the Royal Canadian Regiment, working at Land Force Central Area Headquarters. At the time of his death, Colonel Parker was in Kabul as part of a NATO team preparing for their upcoming mission.

Our thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends of our fallen Canadian comrade during this sad time. The commitment and sacrifice of our soldiers and their loved ones are helping to make a difference in the lives of the people of Kandahar Province.

Together, Afghan National Security Forces and Joint Task Force Afghanistan continue to maintain the initiative in Kandahar Province. Canada in partnership with the Afghan government and ISAF remain committed to improving the security situation in order to set the conditions for reconstruction and development in the region.

–30–

En française ici


----------



## cn (18 May 2010)

RIP.  Being from Oakville myself, our town has lost a hero.

 :yellow:


----------



## Old Sweat (18 May 2010)

Vern and TFLY, you are my heroes.

I have a bad feeling that Geoff Parker may have been the friend TV mentioned.


----------



## armyvern (18 May 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Vern and TFLY, you are my heroes.
> 
> I have a bad feeling that Geoff Parker may have been the friend TV mentioned.



Moi aussi. 

My condolances and thoughts to the family and friends of Col Parker, to his fellow soldiers and to all the members of The RCR.


----------



## TFLY (18 May 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Moi aussi.



Oh no!  I hope not.  

Techno - just in case, I'm sending REIKI!  

My heart goes out to you and to all!


----------



## vonGarvin (18 May 2010)

Hello all
I didn't even know that the good Colonel was there.  I was thinking of an airforce captain who is a good friend of mine; having said that, this is indeed quite the shock.

To ALL who sent me IMs: Thank you very much.  Vern, TLFY, dapaterson, M O'Leary.  And I forget the rest.  But thank you from the bottom of my heart.

Cheers.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 May 2010)

TFLY said:
			
		

> Oh no!  I hope not.
> 
> Techno - just in case, I'm sending REIKI!
> 
> My heart goes out to you and to all!


Thanks, TFLY.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 May 2010)

Our condolences to the family, friends and comrades of Colonel Parker.


----------



## xo31@711ret (18 May 2010)

RIP Sir       

Pro Patria


----------



## Navy_Blue (18 May 2010)

It seems like it gets harder every time we loose someone.

RIP Sir!


----------



## 1911CoLt45 (18 May 2010)

From the CBC

"A Canadian colonel was among 18 people killed Tuesday in a suicide car bombing in Kabul, Afghanistan.

Five U.S. soldiers and 12 Afghan civilians also died in the blast.

The Canadian was identified as Col. Geoff Parker, 42, who had been the commanding officer of the 2nd Battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment, a mechanized unit based at CFB Gagetown, N.B. He is the highest-ranking Canadian Forces member to die in Afghanistan.


"Col. Parker was in Kabul to interact with the various international organizations there in order to prepare his team for their upcoming mission," said Col. Simon Hetherington, the deputy commander of Task Force Kandahar.

"As a battalion commander, he led his soldiers from the front and with distinction. The post he was preparing to fill was important and of such high profile, he was hand-picked from across the army to do so. A rising star. His potential was undeniable."

Parker was born and raised in Oakville, Ont. A 1990 graduate of the University of Western Ontario, Parker was married with a son and a daughter, according to his military biography.

"On behalf of everyone in Oakville, I want to express my deep condolences to Col. Parker's family and to express our town's sense of loss," said Oakville Mayor Rob Burton. "He's the first solider from Oakville killed in Afghanistan, and all of us grieve for his family, and all of us know that our community has lost one of its best and brightest souls."

The city has ordered that all flags on public buildings be flown at half-mast until after Col. Parker's body is returned to Canada.

Parker is the 145th member of the Canadian Forces to die in Afghanistan since the current mission began in 2002.

Prime Minister Stephen Harper said he was "deeply saddened" to hear of the death of Parker, whom he hailed as a "professional, dedicated soldier."

"My sincere condolences go out to Col. Parker's family and friends, who should be extremely proud of his honourable service to his country," Harper said Tuesday in a statement.

"On behalf of Canada, I also extend my sympathies to the families and friends of the five American service members and numerous Afghans who perished in the same attack."


Five U.S. deaths
U.S. forces spokesman Col. Wayne Shanks confirmed that five of the dead from the Kabul bombing were American.

"I strongly condemn the suicide attack today in Kabul, which has led to the death of Afghan civilians and ISAF soldiers, and injuries to many more Afghans," NATO Secretary General Anders Fogh Rasmussen said in a statement.

The Taliban claimed responsibility for the blasts, which happened early Tuesday in a west Kabul neighbourhood near an army recruitment centre and many government buildings.

President Hamid Karzai condemned the attack, saying women and children were among the victims.



12 Afghan civilians killed
At least 12 Afghan civilians were killed and 47 people were injured in the attack, which struck at least five NATO vehicles, a bus and a number of private cars.


"It was morning rush hour, the street packed with traffic, the sidewalk crowded with pedestrians," journalist Tom Popyk said, noting that American troops moved into the area after the blast to assist with rescue efforts.

"I saw one person lying on the ground with no head," said Mirza Mohammad, who was on his way to work when the blast happened up the road.

Taliban spokesman Zabiullah Mujahid told The Associated Press in a phone call from an undisclosed location that the bomber was a man from Kabul and his car was packed with 750 kilograms of explosives. The attacker targeted foreign forces, he said.

Tuesday's bombing is the deadliest attack on NATO forces in the capital since September, when a suicide blast killed six Italian soldiers.

The attack comes as NATO readies a major offensive in the southern province of Kandahar, a major Taliban stronghold.



http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2010/05/18/kabul-afghan-blast.html#socialcomments


RIP


----------



## TN2IC (18 May 2010)

Pro Patria Sir! I would of meet you at RC S HQ. The sandbox is calling me soon.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 May 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## medicineman (18 May 2010)

RIP Sir.   

MM


----------



## Burrows (18 May 2010)

Does anyone have details on when Col Parker is being repatriated?  Oakville is my home town.


----------



## leroi (18 May 2010)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Does anyone have details on when Col Parker is being repatriated?  Oakville is my home town.



Two small newspapers faithfully post repatriation schedule details a few days in advance:

Northumberland News

Belleville Intelligencer


----------



## vonGarvin (18 May 2010)

Northumberland News

Belleville Intelligencer


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 May 2010)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Does anyone have details on when Col Parker is being repatriated?  Oakville is my home town.



RHQ may post details to the regimental message board once details are known:

http://www.theroyalcanadianregiment.ca/forum/index.php/topic,672.0.html


----------



## Takeniteasy (18 May 2010)

I last saw Col Parker in Toronto at a CESBA Boxing event in support of the CF. We served together in London when I first joined then moved to Pet.

RIP Col Parker


----------



## C-Aitchison (18 May 2010)

It saddens me every time I turn on the radio or news and see these tragedy's. 

RIP Col Parker


----------



## Snakedoc (19 May 2010)

RIP and my deepest condolences


----------



## BernDawg (19 May 2010)

RIP Sir.


----------



## manhole (19 May 2010)

condolences to Col. Parker's family and friends....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 May 2010)

Condolences to the family, friends and, the Regimental Family....


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 May 2010)

...the Commander-in-Chief/Governor General:


> We find ourselves once again mourning a tragic loss in the space of just a few days. It is with great sadness that my husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I learned of the death in Afghanistan of another member of the Canadian Forces, Colonel Geoff Parker from the Royal Canadian Regiment, working at Land Force Central Area Headquarters.
> 
> He was killed when a suicide bomber detonated a car bomb in the heart of the capital, Kabul. Five American soldiers and civilians were also killed in this despicable attack, which injured dozens more.
> 
> ...



.... the PM:


> “We are all deeply saddened to hear of the death of Colonel Geoff Parker, a professional, dedicated Canadian soldier, who made the ultimate sacrifice in Afghanistan.  Colonel Parker was killed today when a suicide car bomb detonated near an International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) convoy in Kabul.
> 
> “My sincere condolences go out to Colonel Parker’s family and friends, who should be extremely proud of his honourable service to his country.  On behalf of Canada, I also extend my sympathies to the families and friends of the five American service members and numerous Afghans who perished in the same attack.
> 
> ...



.... and the Minister of National Defence:


> “We grieve the loss of Colonel Geoff Parker who died today in Afghanistan. He was killed when a suicide car bomb detonated near an International Security Assistance Force convoy in Kabul.
> 
> I extend my heartfelt sympathy to Col Parker’s family and friends. Our prayers and thoughts of support are with you at this time, and the Defence family shares your sorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## TimBit (19 May 2010)

Thank you sir and rest in peace. Heartfelt sympathies to the family.


----------



## AIRTECH (19 May 2010)

I Knew Geoff in High School,We attended White Oaks Secondary School in Oakville.I have not seen him since graduation but I recognized his picture on TV right away.He was in the Army Cadets and I was a Reservist.He was focused on going to RMC.WE would talk military history at lunch.Well done on your achievements Geoff.

My deepest sympathies to your family and I will remeber him with Pride.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 May 2010)

http://www.theroyalcanadianregiment.ca/forum/index.php/topic,672/post-4802/topicseen.html#msg4802

From a news item posted on the regimental site:



> The convoy carrying the body of the most recent Canadian military casualty in Afghanistan is likely to make its way down the Highway of Heroes Friday afternoon, with the repatriation tentatively slated to arrive at Durham's easternmost edge just after 3 p.m.
> 
> Colonel Geoff Parker, 42, an Oakville native, was among 18 people, military and civilian, killed in a suicide attack in Kabul May 18. He was the 145th Canadian soldier to die since the mission began in 2002, and the seventh this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## PPCLI Guy (19 May 2010)

Geoff was a good man and a fine officer.

RIP Brother - you will be missed.

My condolences to his family and to the Regiment.


----------



## cdn031 (20 May 2010)

Col Geoff Parker

Loving Father, Fine Officer, Leader and My Friend.
Geoff was a man of quick humour, humility and deep sincerity, we will all miss him greatly.

Col Parker gained an interest in the military as an Army Cadet at 1188 RC(Army)CC (The Lorne Scots) in Oakville where I was a Junior CIC Officer at the time.  Geoff  always seemed to be smiling, particularly in the rain or if things got tough. Always the first to see what needed done next and always the first to organize to get it done - no follow up required.

He came back to 1188 in May of 2007 to be the annual's Reviewing Officer. The Cadets got a big kick out of having "one of their own" on the podium. He gave a heartfelt speech about the Cadet program and  how it helped him - I think he enjoyed that moment as much as the Cadets did - maybe more - a chance to bring a little inspiration back.

Geoff attended all the major Summer Camps: Arctic Indoc, Banff NACC, Basic Parachutist and finally the CFE Flyover. He managed to balance talent with humility. 

He leaves behind his wife & two children - let's look out for them...


----------



## devil39 (20 May 2010)

Geoff brother RIP....

You were a fine officer, your heart was always in the right place, and you always made a point of doing the right thing, however difficult.  

We will miss you, and i will treasure our time together.

My deepest condolences to MJ and family... God Bless.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 May 2010)

....here's the names of the American fallen in the Kabul VBIED attack via _Stars & Stripes_:


> Three high-ranking U.S. Army officers and two enlisted soldiers were among those killed Tuesday in the suicide bombing of a NATO convoy in Kabul, officials confirmed late Wednesday.
> 
> The Defense Department identified the dead as:
> 
> ...



Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of our fallen American allies


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 May 2010)

News Room
Our Fallen Comrade Returns Home
LFCA MA 10-05 - May 20, 2010

OTTAWA – Our fallen comrade, Colonel Geoff Parker of the Royal Canadian Regiment, working at Land Force Central Area Headquarters, based in Toronto, Ontario, returns home to Canada tomorrow.

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:   Friday, May 21, 2010 at 2 p.m. 
What:    At the request of the family media will be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Chief of the Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries.

Colonel Parker was killed while travelling in a NATO convoy when a vehicle borne improvised explosive device was detonated near their vehicles at approximately 8 a.m. local Afghanistan time on 18 May 2010. 

Colonel Parker was in Kabul as part of a NATO team preparing for their upcoming mission. 

-30-

For more information:  Captain Mark Peebles, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer                                                       
                                         Tel: (613) 392-2811, ext. 2041, Cell: (613)-243-6358 or 
                                         via e-mail:  mark.peebles@forces.gc.ca 

As this is a solemn and formal occasion, all attending are requested to dress appropriately.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 May 2010)

During the GG's speech at the RMC Convocation a moment of silence was observed for Col. Parker and a prayer for his family as he held [if I heard right] two Master's degrees from the College.


----------



## gun runner (21 May 2010)

Rest in peace Sir, 

My most sincere condolences to the family, his Regiment, and friends. Truly a great loss. Ubique   :yellow:


----------



## wildman0101 (21 May 2010)

RIP Sir (salute)
Your sacrifice will not be fogotton 
condolences to family,, comrades.. friends
scoty b


----------



## cn (22 May 2010)

I am currently in Oakville right now and today as I was driving into work, I noticed quite a few flags at half-mast (as they should be) which is a sad reminder.  RIP.

 :yellow:


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 May 2010)

_- edited to include latest allegations from AFG authorities & edit post subject to reflect same -_

This from the Associated Press:


> Afghan authorities Monday announced the arrests of seven people in last week's suicide car bombing that killed six NATO soldiers including four colonels — three of them American and one Canadian.
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...



This from the _New York Times_:


> A spokesman for Afghanistan’s intelligence agency on Monday accused Pakistan’s intelligence agency of involvement in the suicide bombing here last week that killed six NATO soldiers, including four colonels.
> At War
> 
> While Saeed Ansari, the spokesman for the National Directorate of Security, Afghanistan’s spy agency, did not mention the Pakistani Inter-Services Intelligence agency by name, he left no doubt of what he meant.
> ...



More from Reuters:


> Afghanistan's main spy agency has arrested a group of Taliban it said was behind a series of deadly suicide bomb attacks in the capital, including one last week which killed 20 people, among them six foreign servicemen.
> 
> The leader of the group, Eide Gul, has confessed to having planned the attacks from Pakistan, the agency said in a statement on Tuesday ....


----------

